# 

## orlik

Jestem właścicielem podmokłej działki, na której mam w planach zbudować dom.
Niestety trochę się wpakowałem i przed kupnem sprawdziłem kilka innych ewentualnych zagrożeń, ale badania geologicznego akurat nie. Cóż klamka zapadła i coś muszę z tym zrobić. Wydawało mi się, że jak w odległości ok 50-80 są inne domy to powinno być wszystko dobrze. W zasadzie to kupiłem las do wycięcia, który przy zakupie wyglądał zupełnie normalnie. Niespodzianki zaczęły się  przy wyciąganiu korzeni. Okazało się, że ciężki sprzęt miał problemy z wyciąganiem korzeni, bo było mokro. Mimo, że przed pracami 2 tygodnie świeciło ostro słońce (w lecie). Niestety w miejscach po korzeniach ( dziury) bez przerwy stoi woda do dziś.Owszem jak dłużej jest sucho to teren wysycha, ale kilka machnięć łopatą ii  znów woda Akurat jest to miejsce gdzie chciałbym w przyszości postawić fundament mojego domu. Przyznam trochę mnie to przeraża. Grunt to nie glina ani ił, ale pod humusem to taka czarna maź. Teren leciutko pochyły i poniżej obok jeszcze bardziej mokro, natomiast powyżej jest sporo lepiej. na dwóch terenach obok sąsiedzi przywieżli sobie ziemie i na nowej jest stabilnie twardo (działki najbliższe puste). Tylko cóż z tego jak fundament przecież stawia się głęboko w ziemi, a u mnie tego nie zrobi bo zaraz zaleje rów woda. Co robić ????Wiem, że obecnie dom można zbudować prawie wszędzie, ale koszty ogromne. boję się, że np dodatkowe palowanie podroży budowę domu o 50-80 tys. Wiem, że w przeszłości kilkaset metrów obok były stawy. Co radzicie, a może niepitrzebnie się martwię i zwykłe odwodnienie wystarczy ?

----------


## Vafel

Zacznij od badań geotechnicznych gruntu. W zależności od tego jakie dostaniesz wyniki będziesz mógł podjąć jakieś decyzje. Bez tego ani rusz.

Ale szczerze mówiąc... czarno to widzę po Twoim opisie...

----------


## MARTINA1

Ano teraz TRZEBA  zrobić to na czym się wcześniej zaoszczędziło - badanie geologiczne ....
Podejrzewać można  torf , czarnoziem i inne ..by mieć pewność trzeba zbadać .

----------


## radams

Witaj
Też miałem ten sam problem, cóż... dałem radę ja, dasz i Ty  :smile: 
Na mojej działce, gdy zaczynałem budowę było wody tyle, że po wykopaniu (sztycha) zaraz dziura zapełniała się wodą. Grunt to tzw kurzawka i glina. 
Jak sobie poradziłem? przede wszystkim musisz mieć miejsce aby odprowadzić wode z odwodnienia, w moim przypadku był to pobliski rów melioracyjny, całkiem dobrze utrzymany,jeśli nie będzie gdzie odprowadzić wody to klapa  :sad: 
Pytanie co masz pod spodem, musisz spod budynku wybrać materiał organiczny (humus, torf) żeby potem nie śmierdziało w domu stęchlizną. ewentualnie wykop więcej i zrób podsypkę z drobnego żwiru. zaopatrz się w pompy, tylko takie do brudnej wody, bo te do czystej zaraz padną i pompuj ile wlezie. Ja na etapie ław fundamentowych przyjeżdżałem na plac 2 godziny przed ekipą budowlaną i pompowałem, pompowałem...
Dałem w ławy mocniejszy beton (B20) żeby szybciej wiązał, ławy sa nieco szersze niż w projekcie i udało się je zalać. Oczywiście wykopałem ziemię spod całego budynku, nie tylko spod fundamentu. Po zastygnięciu ław nawiozłem między nie dwie wywrotki żwiru, żeby nie chodzić po wodzie w czasie stawiania ław fundamentowych. Do ocieplenia ścian fundamentowych użyłem styrodru, który wogóle nie nasiąka wilgocią, nie żałowałem też izolacji pionowej (dysperbit) i poziomej.
Z rad praktycznych, Nie nawoź ziemi na podwyższenie działki przed rozpoczęciem budowy, ja tak miałem zrobione przez poprzedniego właściciela działki i trzeba było się przekopywać przez grubszą warstwę do ziemi rodzimej. Ustaw poziom zero budynku odpowiednio wysoko i po wykonaniu ścian fundamentowych nawieź lekkiej ziemi piaskowej, która będzie łatwo przyjmować wodę i odprowadzać ją głębiej.
Aby samochody nie zapadały się na budowie przywiozłem drobno mielonego gruzu, to taki odsiew spod sita kruszarki, udało sie załatwić w dobrej cenie, świetnie się zagęściło, najcięższe samochody się nie zapadają a o dziwo woda świetnie w to wsiąka.
Nie zniechęcaj się, zrób odkrywkę w miejscu, gdzie chcesz budować, poproś doświadczonego budowlańca niech to oceni i ... buduj  :smile: 
Jeśli chcesz obejrzeć moją masakrę to proszę bardzo  :smile: 
http://www.koralgol2-2g.mojabudowa.pl/

----------


## orlik

Na szczęście kilkanaście metrów od mojej posesji u sąsiada (i to gorzej) przebiega rów melioracyjny, więc teoretycznie mogę tam dobudować stałe odwodnienie posesji.
Martwię się tylko, czy to wystarczy i mury w budynku zaczną pękać poi jakimś czasie. Obawę mam też w ogóle o możliwośc budowania na tym terenie.
Nie chciałbym polec na tym finansowo 
He, a taki byłem z siebie dumny, że sprawdziłem wszystko git wcześniej z działką  :sad:   ale do głowy mi nie przyszła niespodzianka z atrakcjami wodnymi na mojej działce

----------


## Vafel

Dobrze radzę. Zanim cokolwiek zaczniesz planować to zrób badanie geotechniczne. Jednocześnie też dowiedz się w gminie czy ten rów melioracyjny będziesz mógł ewentualnie wykorzystać do odprowadzenia tam wody.

----------


## orko

Nie rób ław tylko płytę fundamentową. Wyjdzie ci znacznie taniej niż pale no i płytę można stawiać niemal wszędzie. Znajdź dobrego projektanta!

----------


## BERNADETKA

Witaj
Miałam podobny problem. Zamiast tradycyjnych fundamentów zrobiłam metodą " na palach".  U mnie w rejonie większość domów jest tak robiona.  Jak na razie bez problemów. Dodam że koszt był mniejszy niż tradycyjną metodą.

----------

